# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  2006 - Hollyoaks Spoilers???

## Lennie

*Got this from Hollyoaks spoliers*




> Right, Becca & Justin share a kiss xmas day and nearly end up in bed together but get interrupted then nothing happens until february when Tony throws a party for the re-opening of his cafe. They end up back at beccas where they Do have sex. Becca feels really guilty, justin wants her to leave jake but she cant. Then jake wants to try for a baby but becca secretley goes on the pill,whilst seing justin in secret. jake cant understand why shes not getting pregnant so they go the docs n it turns out jake has a low sperm count n cant have kids. During may becca finds out shes pregnant. Its obvious who the daddy is.....mr justin burton!
> 
> Also in january Tonys cafe gets burned down apparently we wont find out the culprit until later in the year but it will be a shock as its a blast from the past who everyone thought was long gone.....


Not sure if this is true or not   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i don't really know, as she knows that she can not have a relationship with a student so i don't know if she would do that

----------


## di marco

where did you get them from?

----------


## Angeltigger

> where did you get them from?


 Lennie told you- the hollyoaks spoliers

----------


## di marco

> Lennie told you- the hollyoaks spoliers


yeh hollyoaks spoilers from where?

----------


## Angeltigger

the hollyoaks website

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh hollyoaks spoilers from where?


The Hollyoaks Forum.

----------


## di marco

oh right ok thanks

----------


## Angeltigger

Where you have to be a member- the forum

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

core sounds very gd indeed! so how long will nicole last shes doign my head already if i was him id give her a gd slap the clingy bad wingey actress!

----------


## di marco

> core sounds very gd indeed! so how long will nicole last shes doign my head already if i was him id give her a gd slap the clingy bad wingey actress!


lol i totally agree!

----------


## leanne27

the jake/becca/justin storyline seems really good! (if its true) do you think the perosn who burns down the cafe could be scott anderosn cause i heard he was rerturning.

----------


## di marco

> the jake/becca/justin storyline seems really good! (if its true) do you think the perosn who burns down the cafe could be scott anderosn cause i heard he was rerturning.


yeh thats what i thought too

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the jake/becca/justin storyline seems really good! (if its true) do you think the perosn who burns down the cafe could be scott anderosn cause i heard he was rerturning.


But why would Scott burn down the cafe?   :Searchme:

----------


## lizjae

and how as he's currently in jail  :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

People in soap get other people to do their dirty things

----------

